# Guide me o wise one



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

Since there are no ways of getting sampler cubans, and frankly I just can't wait anymore, I need to have a cuban!! As you know there are ways of ordering online, but they only come in a box. Here's the question, if you had to order a box of cubans for someone for who was going to have them for the first time, and you didn't want them to be disappointed, which one of these brands would you order, and which size or type?

Bolivar
Cohiba
Cuaba
Diplomaticos
El Rey del Mundo
Fonseca
Guantanamera
H.Upmann
Hoyo de Monterrey
Jose L. Piedra
Juan Lopez
La Flor de Cano
La Gloria Cubana
Montecristo
Partagas
Por Larranaga
Punch
Quai D'Orsay
Quintero y Hermano
Rafael Gonzalez
Ramon Allones
Romeo y Julieta
Saint Luis Rey
San Cristobal Habana
Sancho Panza
Trinidad
Vegas Robaina
Vegueros


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

abgoosht said:


> Since there are no ways of getting sampler cubans


Not true. I've heard that many places offer samplers and singles.

If you havn't already, check this usefull thread out: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I would look at Vegas Robaina and San Cristobal - 


abgoosht said:


> Since there are no ways of getting sampler cubans, and frankly I just can't wait anymore, I need to have a cuban!! As you know there are ways of ordering online, but they only come in a box. Here's the question, if you had to order a box of cubans for someone for who was going to have them for the first time, and you didn't want them to be disappointed, which one of these brands would you order, and which size or type?
> 
> Bolivar
> Cohiba
> ...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I think some of the banner advertisers may be able to guide you?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I think some of the banner advertisers may be able to guide you?


No, not really.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1932974&postcount=16
and 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

abgoosht said:


> ...As you know there are ways of ordering online,...


There are??


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> There are??


Yeah, but we can't use them because we live in America, guess we'll just have to wait till the embargo ends:hn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Not true. I've heard that many places offer samplers and singles.


I remember hearing that too.:chk


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

VoteKinky06 said:


> Yeah, but we can't use them because we live in America, guess we'll just have to wait till the embargo ends:hn


Damn ok.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

getting back on track...

for me - the RG lonsdales, if i had to choose just one. reason - never had a bad one, they're creamy (if a bit on the mild side), toasty, THE lonsdale and now, unfortunately, discontinued. so get 'em while you can. 

a reasonably priced cigar, as well.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

thebiglebowski said:


> getting back on track...
> 
> for me - the RG lonsdales, if i had to choose just one. reason - never had a bad one, they're creamy (if a bit on the mild side), toasty, THE lonsdale and now, unfortunately, discontinued. so get 'em while you can.
> 
> a reasonably priced cigar, as well.


Then what's the big hipe about cohibas. I was pretty close to ordering a box of the siglo I the other day....


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Damn ok.


Ha ha ha ha o en espanol jajajaja

You kill me Mikey


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

Check out the retailers forum and you will find plenty of samplers.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally I would not commit to a box if you don't have to. If you found a retailer that you trust I am sure you can find one that sells singles and or samplers. Singles tend to be slightly more expensive then buying a box but I would rather have 2 cigars I am so so on then a whole box.

Once you find out what you like then pull the trigger. Also know what you like today might not be what you like in 2011.

Smoke around and enjoy the journey.

If you do go for a box I would look at the classic or "blue chips" RASS, PDS 4, Monte 2 or 4, etc. and there are lots of them. That way if they are not to your liking you can sell them and or gift them and your will have happy friends.


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

K Baz said:


> Smoke around and enjoy the journey.


Will do brother, will do :ss


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

abgoosht said:


> Then what's the big hipe about cohibas. I was pretty close to ordering a box of the siglo I the other day....


What do Cohibas have to do with Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales? Cohibas earn their hype, to say the least...


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I agree, don't buy a box until you've tried a couple of different smokes. The problem here is that many CCs just aren't that good off the truck. You don't want to buy 15 singles and then wait 6 months to get a proper impression. A better idea is to network with your local cigar community and trade/buy a few Cubans from an enthusiast. They don't have to be 10 years old to enjoy them. I'm thinking most cigars that are 6 months or older will give you a better idea if you'll like them or not.

Having said all that, I would risk a box of just about anything Bolivar or a Monte#4. These cigars are smokeable off the truck but really deserve at least a few weeks in your box before you light 'em up. Enjoy!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

abgoosht said:


> Since there are no ways of getting sampler cubans, and frankly I just can't wait anymore, I need to have a cuban!! As you know there are ways of ordering online, but they only come in a box. Here's the question, if you had to order a box of cubans for someone for who was going to have them for the first time, and you didn't want them to be disappointed, which one of these brands would you order, and which size or type?
> 
> Bolivar - PC
> Partagas -
> ...


I have narrowed the list. Start with a corona if you are not sure what size you like. You can get singles and make your own sampler which I recommend you do before investing in a box.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

krisko said:


> I agree, don't buy a box until you've tried a couple of different smokes. The problem here is that many CCs just aren't that good off the truck. You don't want to buy 15 singles and then wait 6 months to get a proper impression. A better idea is to network with your local cigar community and trade/buy a few Cubans from an enthusiast. They don't have to be 10 years old to enjoy them. I'm thinking most cigars that are 6 months or older will give you a better idea if you'll like them or not.
> 
> *Having said all that, I would risk a box of just about anything Bolivar or a Monte#4. These cigars are smokeable off the truck but really deserve at least a few weeks in your box before you light 'em up. Enjoy!*




What about Punch Corona or Patagas Mille Fleurs? Same thing or rest for a long time.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

scottw said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> What about Punch Corona or Patagas Mille Fleurs? Same thing or rest for a long time.


Punch Corona are pretty good fresh but the PMF is the biggest disappointment for me in the CC world. The worst cuban I've had bar none. On the other hand, the Partagas Short is a great cigar...the perfect 30 minute smoke. It's probably $1 more than a MF.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

krisko said:


> Punch Corona are pretty good fresh but the PMF is the biggest disappointment for me in the CC world. The worst cuban I've had bar none. On the other hand, the Partagas Short is a great cigar...the perfect 30 minute smoke. It's probably $1 more than a MF.


I couldn't disagree more. For a under $100/box, I think the PMF is a good buy. While it certainly isn't age-worthy or complex, it is has that straightforward Cuban tobacco flavor.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

krisko said:


> Having said all that, I would risk a box of just about anything Bolivar or a Monte#4. These cigars are smokeable off the truck but really deserve at least a few weeks in your box before you light 'em up. Enjoy!


Really _every_ cigar that comes in deserves at least a couple weeks in the humidor to acclimate before it can perform at its best. I've had cigars that have taken, for various reasons, almost 6 months to really shine after I received them.

That said, I think you've picked two good examples of cigars that smoke relatively well throughout their development. From screaming fresh through several years, both Monte and Bolis are certainly enjoyable.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I couldn't disagree more. For a under $100/box, I think the PMF is a good buy. While it certainly isn't age-worthy or complex, it is has that straightforward Cuban tobacco flavor.


Maybe I got a bad box, but I can get Shorts for about the same price. I won't be taking a chance on MFs again.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

I think you should get a box of H. Upmann Mag 46 or Vegas Robaina or Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas, excellent tasting cigars. I don't like Trinidads. Not a fan of Bolivar either. 

The Montecristo #4 is my favorite cigar when you get one that is on, but there are quite a few unremarkable #4s and you have to smoke a lot to really get a feel for what the cigar could be.


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

I like Cohibas... I have friends who do the Ciglo I and they are a nice little smoke. My brother in law _live and breathes_ Ciglo VI's and I find them a tad much for my taste and have settled on the III... my fave of the Ciglo line.

Lx


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Lexxxus said:


> I like Cohibas... I have friends who do the Ciglo I and they are a nice little smoke. My brother in law _live and breathes_ Ciglo VI's and I find them a tad much for my taste and have settled on the III... my fave of the Ciglo line.
> 
> Lx


A Siglo VI was my first Cuban :ss Great cigar, but that was my only Cohiba ever so far. You can't really go wrong with Cohiba, if you feel like paying for them.


----------

